
Thoughts on white people using dark-skinned emoji - firloop
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/01/thoughts-on-white-people-using-dark-skinned-emoji/
======
twobyfour
I don't really understand why they don't add a blue or green or purple option
that's clearly not meant to resemble anyone's actual skin tone in any way
whatsoever.

